# P@H/Coopet Nano cube



## BigTom

As requested by several people, here are a few shots of the new 5mm 'ultra glass' cubes available from Pets at Home.  These are of the 27L version  (30x30x30, £39), there is also a 15L version (£29).

Silicon is minimal to the point of almost invisible on the side panels, thicker and less neat at the base but would be hidden by substrate. It has a slight green tinge at the joins but otherwise seems very clear. I've never owned an opti-white tank so I really couldn't compare, but it looks good to me.

Light looks nice (11w), filter looks a bit naff but has a spray bar and speed adjustment. Both work very well, the filter actually seems to provide pretty good flow if you can live with its looks, and the light is a nice clean white colour. Both are night on silent. No heater supplied, but tank does come with a thin mat to sit it on and a glass cover. The little clip-on corner braces that hold the cover glass slide off easily and I doubt they do anything structural, so could easily remove if you wanted it open-top.

Some earlier discussion here - viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15954


----------



## Westyggx

Looks good Tom, looking for a small tank myself so could look into this!


----------



## JohnC

Man that does look good. I didn't have time to open the box in Pets at Home this morning. 

The glass continues to interest me. The other thread mentioned it was listed as Ultra Glass which is comparable to  Sapphire glass. 

Is the same thing as Opti-white? They are both Iron free.....


----------



## ghostsword

The glass is very clear, just a tinge of green. I think it is buy while it lasts. 

Just invest on a better filter, the light is very good.


.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

A mate of mine had one a while ago, they must bring them in every so often. I was like oh I like your nano is it custom built!? Nah...Pets at home £20! BARGAIN. That was without light and filter.


----------



## JohnC

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> A mate of mine had one a while ago, they must bring them in every so often. I was like oh I like your nano is it custom built!? Nah...Pets at home £20! BARGAIN. That was without light and filter.



Which is really what I want. I wonder if I can ask the guys at Pets to get me that tank without the bits...?


----------



## mdhardy01

Got mine ready for scaping after TGM visit 
Agree light is good nice White tone not pinky like the Arcadia arc
Agree the filter looks really naf might get one of the TGM. Hobs
Painted the back panel black 
Looks good
Matt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SKP1995

@hijac
Which shop did you get yours from?  I was in the Corstorphine branch the other day looking for one and had no joy...


----------



## BigTom

Piemonster said:
			
		

> @hijac
> Which shop did you get yours from?  I was in the Corstorphine branch the other day looking for one and had no joy...



Straiton branch has them (thats where this one is from).


----------



## SKP1995

Ah, nice one.  I'll need to go take a look at the weekend, cheers!


----------



## bigmatt

that silicon work is amazing on a tank at that price - TAKE NOTE TANK BUILDERS! £9 HOB from All Pond Solutions on ebay and that is a very nice little setup indeed!


----------



## ghostsword

bigmatt said:
			
		

> that silicon work is amazing on a tank at that price - TAKE NOTE TANK BUILDERS! £9 HOB from All Pond Solutions on ebay and that is a very nice little setup indeed!


The silicon work is truly spectacular!


.


----------



## Gill

So need to buy some of these to keep for future projects. Have been ogling them in the Local P@H for a while. You simply *can't* get better for the price, unless buying seconhand.


----------



## ghostsword

I am getting mine for emersed projects, I was going to get acrylic boxes, but these work at the same price. 

Wife said the maximum allowed on the house is 4, so I will get two more.  ... if they are still available by end of next month, then I will get two more, and put on the loft, they can be very good xmas presents.


----------



## bigmatt

Ooooh...can i go on your christmas list canicanicani?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?

M


----------



## Steve Smith

Great stuff   If I didn't have too many nanos now, I'd be very tempted


----------



## ghostsword

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Great stuff   If I didn't have too many nanos now, I'd be very tempted



You cannot have too many nanos, this is why they are nanos.  

Use them for emersed setups, just with moss, a small pump and some rocks.  Add some vampire crabs are you are set.


----------



## JohnC

ghostsword said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff   If I didn't have too many nanos now, I'd be very tempted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cannot have too many nanos, this is why they are nanos.
> 
> Use them for emersed setups, just with moss, a small pump and some rocks.  Add some vampire crabs are you are set.
Click to expand...


nice 

I wish i could get these tanks without the extra stuff. I would love to replace my Dennerle and my arc tank with them. I'm going to phone the manufacturer and ask.


----------



## Garuf

Let us know what they say, I'd be very interested to see the outcome.


----------



## JohnC

Boo,

Cooper-international (coopets parent company) say they can only sell through Pets at Home and won't supply tanks by themselves.

So....next thing is to find the manufacturer in China.


----------



## nayr88

hijac said:
			
		

> Boo,
> 
> Cooper-international (coopets parent company) say they can only sell through Pets at Home and won't supply tanks by themselves.
> 
> So....next thing is to find the manufacturer in China.



I like your style haha


----------



## BigTom

Just got the filter running. To be fair, it's actually completely silent, quite adjustable and seems to provide excellent flow. Still pretty ugly though!


----------



## JohnC

nayr88 said:
			
		

> hijac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo,
> 
> Cooper-international (coopets parent company) say they can only sell through Pets at Home and won't supply tanks by themselves.
> 
> So....next thing is to find the manufacturer in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your style haha
Click to expand...




Didn't turn up much but I did find the factory that makes the PFK sub's tanks. 

I was in a local fish shop today when the fluval rep came in and the owner and the fluval rep tried to get my opinions about their new "Dennerle" clone nano. I just had to mention the Pets @ Home cube for the quality of the glass alone.

Beyond that I was very glad he didnt ask me what I thought about their Edge and Chi tanks.   

Back on subject, I am really thinking about going into more debt and getting a 15L one to replace my 10L dennerle nano with. If i'm going to run two nanos, they may as well be the best tanks I can find at a bargain price.


----------



## nayr88

im extremely tempted by the 15, i literally rescpaed my arc tank 20l as this came out though! really annoying haha


----------



## Garuf

Buy it and moth ball it! I really want to but I simply can't justify it.


----------



## nayr88

Mothball it haha? What that.


----------



## JohnC

I wonder if I could use "if i get rid of my 180L tank can I have 7 x 27L tanks to replace it?" to beat girlfriend logic....


----------



## mdhardy01

Ohhhhhhh look what I started!!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Garuf

It's where you buy something then never use it till you remember you have it in the bottom of a wardrobe one day while looking for co2 line.


----------



## nayr88

Haha great idea..

Mothballing


----------



## sr20det

Is this still available?

Might pop in during the week.

Was gonna go today, didnt get time.


----------



## Johno2090

Only 2 Left at my local just bought 1 today even tho i'm skint! few little ones left might go pick em up later on and keep em in the loft.


----------



## JohnC

i've mothballed a 27 and a 15L now. 

I'm going to email pets to request the tanks on their own.

Too good.


----------



## sr20det

Johno2090 said:
			
		

> Only 2 Left at my local just bought 1 today even tho i'm skint! few little ones left might go pick em up later on and keep em in the loft.



Fingers crossed my local still has them, pop in during the week, they closed at 4.30 today, hence, only nticed the thread then,but 8 during the week.  will try check it out


----------



## Johno2090

I now have 2 30ltrs and 1 15ltrs. I want more! Gonna fill em with betas!


----------



## Gill

Selling Quickly Here in Cov the Local P@H (gallagher) only had 1 15ltr left on the shelf yesterday.


----------



## Johno2090

No 30ltrs here at all just 2 15,s


----------



## bigmatt

some in Selby and Pontefract - got one of the big ones at Ponte a couple of days ago - looking forward to getting it set up!


----------



## Stu Worrall

i did notice some of both high on the shelves in the chester shop by sainburys the other day.  Didnt buy any as I would be beaten when I got home


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Had two 15l left at mine. I got told no.


----------



## Johno2090

I have such an itch to go and buy 3 more 15ltrs before the're gone, Thinking of Breeding some Bettas and would make great little showcases for my prized ones! (an more to plant too )


----------



## bigmatt

Lovely size for Bettas, amongst many other things!
M


----------



## Johno2090

Your suppoosed to say "dont be stupid you already have 4 Tanks now" anymore would be overkill!

Sorry just did a recount...i have 5 tank :/


----------



## daniel19831123

They had some in blackpool the other day. i think there was about 3 more on the shelf when i took one. That was over 2 weeks ago though.


----------



## Tom

I see these every day now I work at P@H, and they are definitely nice little tanks. I am very tempted! It could replace my 10 liter with black silcone for emersed growing....


----------



## Radik

I can not find these locally only 15L version, can P@H do delivery of 27L version?


----------



## madlan

Letchworth have loads, not too far from London?


----------



## Radik

That's other end of where I am.. need to check how to get there with train


----------



## Gill

None left in Gallagher Coventry


----------



## madlan

If you pop in to your local they will search the closest stores, I found a few scattered around Herts\Beds.


----------



## PeteA

Must try and get into P@H in Chippenham to see if they have any.  That'll likely be when my girlfriend is over next - 3 weeks time to try and find some money


----------



## JohnC

must....resist.....buying.....more.....


----------



## sr20det

Radik said:
			
		

> I can not find these locally only 15L version, can P@H do delivery of 27L version?



Where have you been already?


----------



## Radik

I called today 4 stores in Greenwich Charlton and one in NW London nobody stocking them then I called to Crayford store and they have some in stock so going there on Thursday.


----------



## madlan

I win


----------



## bigmatt

nice.


----------



## ghostsword

Very nice, really nice. Slightly jealous about that lovely setup.!!


----------



## hotweldfire

That's just rubbing it in   

What's the shelving unit? Looks like a potential shrimp rack setup (although these tanks are a bit small).


----------



## madlan

It's some old thing from Ikia - was going to take it to the dump!

The glass is excellent, very clear compared to my other float glass aquariums. I spent a whole Saturday driving to 4 P@H to collect all 6


----------



## Gill

Very Very Nice Setups, these Tanks are just great.


----------



## JohnC

madlan said:
			
		

> I win


----------



## mdhardy01

Very jealous 
??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radik

So finally got my 27L nano today. I asked Girlfriend if she like it.. she said it is just glass..  In her mind 39,- pounds translates to shoes and clothes only


----------



## daniel19831123

I've got one brand new Nano cube of the same make that has never been used before if anyone missed the boat. Collection only though


----------



## Westyggx

Just bought myself one of these  got the 15ltr version though.


----------



## cheebs

I managed to scoop one of these too 

Didn't think I would get approval for it, bought it anyway, and told her I was gonna do a shrimp tank for my eldest, she loved the idea! ... Only thing is I have promised to put a skull in there as part of the deal lol.

I've been to ADC today to get rocks, wood, and substrate for it.


----------



## Sentral

I got the 27 litre yesterday as well, Check my Journal if you wish


----------



## hotweldfire

Oh jesus christ oh god oh god      

I have just witnessed something so harrowing.

Have been noticing something odd about the flow bar on this filter. I find there's always bits of plant matter stuck or sticking out of the slots. Had also noticed something weird going on with the pest snails that had got themselves established in here. 

You guys that have one know the top of it where the power cable goes in? Had a weird cluster of snails around this hole. Initially thought they were feeding there until a few days later they hadn't moved. Thought nothing more of it.

About 20 mins ago I noticed something silver and red looking in one of the spray bar slots. Turned the filter off and lifted spray bar out of the water. Still couldn't get at it so turned the filter back on. Sure enough it came out. Half a chili rasbora. And the other half came out of another slot.

5 mins after I'd caught the remains in a net and was scratching my head wondering how the hell it had got into the spray bar I noticed a fish struggling in the water. Now this one never had much chance. It was doing really badly in my main tank when I pulled it out a week ago. Despite showing some recovery after putting it in the nano it was not in good nick.

Fish is half swimming/half floating around the filter. At this point I'm thinking 'you're done mate, I need to pull you out and euthanise' and am about to reach for my net. The fish gets up to the top of the filter and SCHLUP down the power cable hole it goes. Like a hoover.

Freaking out at this point.

Then the filter starts making jamming, grinding, hideous noises. Too late to stop the process I wait and the fish appears in the spray bar. In one piece but horribly mangled.

I've tried lifting the filter so the top hole is out of the water or only just submerged but it starts making those grinding noises when I do and stops working. Have packed the top with frogbit in the hope this will stop any more fish or shrimp getting sucked in, have put it as high up as I can get it and am going to get a replacement filter tomorrow.

Maybe I've got a dodgy unit or my sponge is so bunged up with crap something's popped and water is getting drawn in where it shouldn't. Had to share as a warning and because I need to for therapy value.


----------



## BigTom

Well that's quite some coincidence - I know exactly the hole you mean and have been eyeing it with some suspicion. Well today I was moving some things about and one of the suction feet came off the filter, which I didn't bother putting right. I checked the tank this evening to find that several bee shrimp, a fully grown red ramshorn snail and a male endler had all got pulled into the filter through the hole where the foot had been and died.


----------



## Sentral

Sorry to hear that!
When I first set mine up, I placed the filter in so the very top (where said cable hole is) above the waterline; and it creates a venturi effect, showing that the pump doesn't create a seal. So your filter isn't a duff, but your much better with a decent sized filter anyway. The one included Is much too small if you have fish.


----------



## Radik

What hole? I just checked there is no hole except outlfow pipe on filter?


----------



## BigTom

The hole the power cable comes through.


----------



## ghostsword

I actually thrown the filter it came with away, was too small for a tank than size, but if there is an issue with the hole why not patch it with silicone? It may be a design flaw. 


.


----------



## hotweldfire

Sentral said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that!
> When I first set mine up, I placed the filter in so the very top (where said cable hole is) above the waterline; and it creates a venturi effect, showing that the pump doesn't create a seal. So your filter isn't a duff, but your much better with a decent sized filter anyway. The one included Is much too small if you have fish.



Mine won't run when it's above the water line.  The pump just makes whirring noises and nothing happens.



			
				ghostsword said:
			
		

> I actually thrown the filter it came with away, was too small for a tank than size, but if there is an issue with the hole why not patch it with silicone? It may be a design flaw.
> .



Luis, good thought. I was actually just thinking I've got some of that gold label pond glue which i could use to bung up the hole. On the other hand I could get a HOB, lower the water level to avoid suicides and get some emersed growth going in here.

Make the best of a bad situation I reckon.


----------



## hotweldfire

Does anyone know of a HOB of any sort that would fit with the lid on? A long shot I know but just in case.


----------



## GHNelson

Hi
You will need to purchase a piece of acrylic and cut a notch out, if you want to keep a lid in conjunction with a hang on filter.
hoggie


----------



## Johno2090

The easy way to "fix" it is to seal the top hole where the power cable goes, and seal the slider that increases and decreases the power. Make sure the slider is locked in the max flow before you seal it otherwise it barely moves water.

Seriously guys shame on you for not noticing this the moment it was plugged in!

I ran two of my P@H nanos for a few months like this but then changed to two Slimline HoB filters.


----------



## hotweldfire

Have glued up the top hole with pond glue. Ugly but hopefully it works. Should have done it last night - found another shredded fish this morning.



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi
> You will need to purchase a piece of acrylic and cut a notch out, if you want to keep a lid in conjunction with a hang on filter.
> hoggie



Yep, that's what I thought.



			
				Johno2090 said:
			
		

> The easy way to "fix" it is to seal the top hole where the power cable goes, and seal the slider that increases and decreases the power. Make sure the slider is locked in the max flow before you seal it otherwise it barely moves water.



Why seal the slider? You reckon they get sucked in through that too?



			
				Johno2090 said:
			
		

> I ran two of my P@H nanos for a few months like this but then changed to two Slimline HoB filters.



Could you provide a link to these HoBs?


----------



## GHNelson

Could you provide a link to these HoBs?
This may be the item :arrow: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GEX-Aquarium- ... 255a95dbac
hoggie


----------



## Westyggx

Does anyone know the dimensions of the 15L?


----------



## Johno2090

Yeah they get sucked into the slider *Cough* lost an otto to the slider *Cough*, I Used to use a piece of filterfloss over it, but it got filthy too fast! Thats where most of the water goes through instead of going through the actual filter unit.

15l = 10"x10"x10"

Hogan thats the ones I use, in the 30l I use the 3 section filter, dosen't disturb the surface water much but does a good job of filtering the water which is good because the betta keeps gettin annoyed that i destroy his nest  Should be enough room in it to add some filter floss or a thin strip of foam.


----------



## JohnC

sod it next month im buying some more.


----------



## hotweldfire

Johno2090 said:
			
		

> Yeah they get sucked into the slider *Cough* lost an otto to the slider *Cough*, I Used to use a piece of filterfloss over it, but it got filthy too fast! Thats where most of the water goes through instead of going through the actual filter unit.



My god this thing is a menace    Have had enough of it. Going to replace it with either a dennerle nano clean corner or one of those new eheim corner filter/led light combos if I can get one without the tank.


----------



## BigTom

I've just ordered the Dennerle nano corner whatsit, will let you know how it is when it arrives (£16 ebay fyi).


----------



## hotweldfire

Ta, will look it up. LFS owes me some money and reckon they stock it. If they're out I'll get it off ebay.


----------



## Tom

I've just bought the 15l one to use as an unfiltered Betta tank  Light seems pretty dim, but we'll see. That's probably not such a bad thing though.


----------



## BigTom

The hairgrass in mine is sending out runners steadily with the 11w light, and everything else (lileaopsis, microsorum, bolbitis) all seem happy - admittedly not the  heaviest light requiring plants but seems to do the job.


----------



## BigTom

Dennerle corner nano filter arrived today, seems good at first glance. Similar size to the one supplied but takes up less space due to being triangle shaped and has much more media area. Flow seems comparable to the max setting on the old one.

The clear spraybar looks good but actually shows up against my black background more than the old one did, and the white filter media is very visible as the casing is clear. I might still wrap a pair of tights around it, as baby shrimp could still fit through the intake holes, but once inside would be safe as it's designed such that there is no way they could get sucke dinto the pump itself.


----------



## hotweldfire

Tom, is it no higher than the original one? Bought a Fluval which was a mistake as it is too big.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTom

About the same height... just measured it, 16cm tall.


----------



## hotweldfire

Thanks mate. LFS will have them Wednesday. Will get one then.

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------



## madlan

Thanks, just bought 2 - need another 4 though!


----------



## spyder

I've been chasing a local P@H tofind these are now discontinued. I managed to snag 4 x 30cm's that were bought from Macclesfield by an area manager.

Good luck on your searches.


----------



## samkiller42

Had a look for one of these today in my Local P@H, to discover a big gap on the shelf, Although, would have been interesting trying to get one home on the back of my bike.

Sam


----------



## George Farmer

I got mine from P@H today.  This thread has been an inspiration!

Will be running Fluval 105 external (or G3) and Gush 12mm nano glassware from APFUK.


----------



## madlan

I can see a class action against P@H for all the lost shrimp\fish developing


----------



## ghostsword

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I got mine from P@H today.  This thread has been an inspiration!
> 
> Will be running Fluval 105 external (or G3) and Gush 12mm nano glassware from APFUK.



Cool, do a review on the gush kit.




.


----------



## cheebs

I splodged some silicone around mine earlier. You can just rip the flow adjusting slider off to seal that area up better. I cant believe these things have been built so badly!


----------



## hotweldfire

madlan said:
			
		

> I can see a class action against P@H for all the lost shrimp\fish developing



Not wrong mate. They will at least be getting a strongly worded email from me about it. 3 S grade CBS for   :silent:  's sake.


----------



## Radik

You guys expect top class equipment for 40 pounds?  Come on..


----------



## madlan

You wouldn’t buy a cheap vacuum cleaner and accept the fact it has sucked up your cats and dogs!


----------



## hotweldfire

madlan said:
			
		

> You wouldn’t buy a cheap vacuum cleaner and accept the fact it has sucked up your cats and dogs!



Exactly. Not expecting top class at this price. But nor was I expecting homicidal.


----------



## ghostsword

madlan said:
			
		

> You wouldn’t buy a cheap vacuum cleaner and accept the fact it has sucked up your cats and dogs!



I don't think that it is a fair comment, 
Isn't the tank great quality? Isn't the light good enough? The glass alone is worth the money.

I threw the filter away, did not used it, looked too weak, but the tank was a good value for money.



.


----------



## madlan

ghostsword said:
			
		

> madlan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn’t buy a cheap vacuum cleaner and accept the fact it has sucked up your cats and dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that it is a fair comment,
> Isn't the tank great quality? Isn't the light good enough? The glass alone is worth the money.
> 
> I threw the filter away, did not used it, looked too weak, but the tank was a good value for money.
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


We are in the minority by quite a large margin, most owners will see no reason to replace the filter wondering why they are losing live stock. Low quality is not the issue, killing fish/shrimp consistently and needlessly is.


----------



## hotweldfire

ghostsword said:
			
		

> madlan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn’t buy a cheap vacuum cleaner and accept the fact it has sucked up your cats and dogs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't the tank great quality? Isn't the light good enough? The glass alone is worth the money.
> 
> I threw the filter away, did not used it, looked too weak, but the tank was a good value for money.
> 
> .
Click to expand...


The glass alone is worth the money and a decent light is a nice bonus. But we're not talking about value for money here Luis. If the filter was simply a bit weak, didn't have much media capacity, or was even unreliable I wouldn't be complaining. 

However, it has a serious and easily avoidable design flaw which leads to the death of livestock. For a major aquarium retailer to be selling this thing, knowing how small the livestock in a nano are likely to be is, IME, totally unacceptable and irresponsible.

I bought one of these as a present for a mate who is setting up for his 3 year old. Thank god he hasn't got round to doing so yet. Can you imagine the effect of what I saw on a 3 year old? Watching his favourite fish get minced? Come on.


----------



## ghostsword

Yeah, loosing fish and shrimp due to a design flaw is pretty bad. 


.


----------



## JohnC

very true. i am still going to buy more while they are in the shop however as the tank is such a bargain for the glass alone. I will however mention the filter to the staff even thou this will potentially speed up the removal of this excellent value product from P@H, you can't ignore the welfare of the livestock if you are in this hobby. 

Pets at Home's motto - Where the pets come first.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## Tom

Another less important design flaw with this tank is the glass lid - there's no handle! It's a pain lifting it for feeding and maintenance, but I still really like these tanks. I can't see a problem with these filters - Mine doesn't seem to have any suction from that particular hole. My Betta has sat on top of it overnight with no issues. I have lowered the water-line anyway since reading about the problem!

Tom


----------



## JohnC

I plan on getting my local glazer to cut two corners off the lid for the inflow and outflow of my eheim. I might need to source some new straight lid holders thou. I think TGM stock them.


----------



## Tom

Hijac - The lid holders from the ADA tanks fit nicely - I have just swapped mine for the ones that came with the Mini M






The plastic ones are now on my emersed setup rather than a tuppaware lid!


----------



## hotweldfire

Tom said:
			
		

> Another less important design flaw with this tank is the glass lid - there's no handle! It's a pain lifting it for feeding and maintenance, but I still really like these tanks. I can't see a problem with these filters - Mine doesn't seem to have any suction from that particular hole. My Betta has sat on top of it overnight with no issues. I have lowered the water-line anyway since reading about the problem!
> 
> Tom



In that case I think there's a production fault with some of them rather than a design fault. I.e. a batch have not had that hole properly sealed. When I lowered the water line the filter stopped working and made whirring noises suggesting it was drawing in most of the water through the hole rather than through the sponge.

Good to know about the TGM hinges should I ever go hi-tech with this tank.


----------



## Tom

In the last half an hour the filter has started making a right racket!!


----------



## hotweldfire

Oh dear


----------



## BigTom

Tom said:
			
		

> In the last half an hour the filter has started making a right racket!!



Is the betta still there?


----------



## Tom

Yes!! It's fine again now though. I have noticed that when I turn it off, to get it running again I have to open it up and turn the impellar manually...


----------



## ghostsword

Tom said:
			
		

> Yes!! It's fine again now though. I have noticed that when I turn it off, to get it running again I have to open it up and turn the impellar manually...



I am happy that I skipped mine.  really bad design there.


----------



## cheebs

Its still a piece of crap, but after sealing mine up properly,= its working much better. Its pretty quiet now too...


----------



## spyder

Just to update what I've heard about availability of these tanks.

P@H should be restocking these soon. Any remaining have been recalled to be repackaged. Apparently, (I haven't checked this myself) the 30cm 27 litre is actually 26 litres. So the same tank, same manufacturer and should be back on P@H shelves soon.


----------



## Westyggx

Just to clarify, i have the 15ltr version and i cant see anywhere on the filter where livestock could be sucked in. Is this just the 27ltr were on about here?


----------



## hotweldfire

No hole in the top where the power cable goes in?


----------



## Westyggx

hotweldfire said:
			
		

> No hole in the top where the power cable goes in?



Yes mate but looks sealed tight no suction coming into it?


----------



## hotweldfire

Yeah. As I said I think the fault is only with some units not others. They've just failed to seal that hole on some of the filters. Factory error I guess.


----------



## madlan

I've got 6 of these and they all have the same issue, hole for the wire is large allowing objects to be sucked in, bypassing the sponge.

PFK have started giving the Coopet nano for subscribing - I hope they have fixed the issue on newer versions!


----------



## JohnC

madlan said:
			
		

> I've got 6 of these and they all have the same issue, hole for the wire is large allowing objects to be sucked in, bypassing the sponge.
> 
> PFK have started giving the Coopet nano for subscribing - I hope they have fixed the issue on newer versions!




PFK subs offer is for a voucher or something allowing you to collect the tank and kit from a P@H store near you so it will be the newest stock they have in or still have. I imagine from earlier posts they will have restocked or will be restocking with the fixed units.


----------



## Tom

I would avoid smaller stores, as ours doesn't carry these tanks any more!


----------



## spyder

Tom said:
			
		

> I would avoid smaller stores, as ours doesn't carry these tanks any more!



Any remaining stock is to be returned for repackaging. They should be back on a P@H shelf near you soon. The filters wasn't mentioned to me when I was told this so can't comment on that side of things.

I had 4 30cm's on hold, took 2 but had a bump in the car so couldn't afford the other 2. I was asked if I minded them being returned for "repackaging"


----------



## Tom

Yep, we won't get them back either after the re-packaging.


----------



## Sentral

So they're giving these out with PFK now? Annoying!!!


----------



## madlan

Only the smaller one if you subscribe - you can collect it from any P@H.


----------



## JohnC

went in today and they are out in the big store in edinburgh. recalled. the staff did not have a clue when they would be back. when i mentioned the dodgy filters they were initially clueless but then one of the staff vaguely remembered something on an email. 

they are doing a repackage thou from what I can see of the additional products on the shelf for the model. they have some "zen" pebbles set and a square modern art ornament set for £20 each branded P@H for them sitting there waiting for tank stock. There were even a couple of display tanks with said ornaments in.


----------



## madlan

Exchange for existing customers?


----------



## JohnC

madlan said:
			
		

> Exchange for existing customers?




i'd say you could easily get the filter swapped for a newer (hopefully fixed) model as this would be covered by your consumer rights. 

the official line of recall of product for repackage looks also to be correct by the new "styled" packaging of the accessory packs. frankly P@H and cooper international must have wet themselves from the sales figures of these things to nutters like us. BUT they did not see what the market was, they thought it was for the "designer" lifestyle, fluval edge crowd, not a bunch of guys whom knew the real value of a opti white 30cm cube.

Saying that when I phoned up cooper international and told them outright what was going on while requesting a tank by itself that message must not have been passed to the marketing department.


----------



## Tom

If they aimed it at a crowd like us, I doubt it would be sold through Pets At Home. We are not their target market unfortunately.


----------



## JohnC

Tom said:
			
		

> If they aimed it at a crowd like us, I doubt it would be sold through Pets At Home. We are not their target market unfortunately.



yeah, i'm just dreaming of a £20 optiwhite 30cm cube.


----------



## flyingfish

Anyone know if there's any 27L in South Wales, only the 14L left in my local ones. If anyone has one they're willing to sell in south wales let me know by PM i'd love to buy one!


----------



## si-man

Just bought the 30cm cube from my local P@H (blackpool store) Had 4 left and have had loads for weeks! First post too, expect a tank thread in the future when I get it all figured out


----------



## daniel19831123

arghhhh why have you bought it??!! I was going to let mine go at a cheaper price and I lived in blackpool! I even included a heater with it!


----------



## Emyr

Surely these 'Opti-White' nanos at that price cant be of the same quality as the ADA opti white ones? Or is i just the brand people pay for with the ada ones?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Emyr said:
			
		

> Surely these 'Opti-White' nanos at that price cant be of the same quality as the ADA opti white ones? Or is i just the brand people pay for with the ada ones?



A little from column A, a little from column B.


----------



## Tom

Morgan Freeman said:
			
		

> Emyr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Surely these 'Opti-White' nanos at that price cant be of the same quality as the ADA opti white ones? Or is i just the brand people pay for with the ada ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little from column A, a little from column B.
Click to expand...


The glass is very similar. Nicely built and nice smooth edges, just like my Mini M and 60P. The silicone is far better than standard tanks, but not quite as clean as my ADA tanks. It's nice piece of glass


----------



## spyder

I do not own any ADA tanks so for me they are nice and don't bust the wallet. Silicone is minimal and glass seems nice. The top edges are flush and smooth unlike some tanks I have seen at higher prices.

I snagged 1 x 20cm and 3 x 30cm. 1 of the 30cm was half price due to a damaged lid.


----------



## Emyr

I rung my local pets at home today and they said apparently there was a problem with these Cube Aquariums and they have been recalled and are not selling them at the moment. Anyone know what the problem was?


----------



## spyder

Emyr said:
			
		

> I rung my local pets at home today and they said apparently there was a problem with these Cube Aquariums and they have been recalled and are not selling them at the moment. Anyone know what the problem was?



Read back through this thread there are a number of possibilites.

1. Killer filters.

2. Dodgy light units

3. Packaging that states incorrect capacities.

Could be any one or all 3 of the above.


----------



## Tom

The packaging was the first recall, however they were re-packaged. Then they were stopped once the problem with the light was discovered. They were either refunding the whole tank or replacing the light. As yet they still haven't sent out the new lights. I heard no mention of the filter except from here.


----------



## madlan

Any update mate? I've got 7 of these... Do I just take them all in and swap them over?


----------



## spyder

I got 4, using 2 keeping the others


----------



## BigTom

madlan, there's a number to call here - http://www.petsathome.com/wcsstore/Pets ... Poster.pdf

Haven't bothered myself, I believe the issue was just that they didn't make the attachment clip for the light robust enough.

Anyone know if these are still on sale? Thinking about picking up 2 more around Christmas.


----------



## madlan

I'll call them tomorrow - If it's just the clip then I'll pass. George mentioned it to me at the Aquatics Live show yesterday, he said something about the balast cannot hang on the side like it does? (I assume it's not waterpoof)

All the other manufactures seem to stick a transformer plug on or make the unit waterproof so makes sense?


----------



## BigTom

Ah right, that sounds plausible, I'd imagine George knows more than I do.


----------



## JohnC

madlan said:
			
		

> I'll call them tomorrow - If it's just the clip then I'll pass. George mentioned it to me at the Aquatics Live show yesterday, he said something about the balast cannot hang on the side like it does? (I assume it's not waterpoof)
> 
> All the other manufactures seem to stick a transformer plug on or make the unit waterproof so makes sense?



It will be rated slash proof and water proof for a short amount of time. Just not "made for submersion" in the IP rating scale.

I was in the edinburgh straiton P@H yesterday and they were not restocked. Although the price tags are still on the shelf and they have the assessor y sets there still.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## ghostsword

I was not aware of the light issue, although the tank is never full of water. 

Will take the light out and change it at the local P@H. Safer that way, especially as the tank is on the kids room.


----------



## ghostsword

I was not aware of the light issue, although the tank is never full of water. 

Will take the light out and change it at the local P@H. Safer that way, especially as the tank is on the kids room.


----------



## Radik

Ah yes, I leaked some water through that light on table as result my table got %^&%%$.. what you expect from wood.


----------



## BigTom

Just a quick update to let people know that these are definitely being stocked again, I picked up 2 more on Wednesday. 

They no longer come with a light (still have the FIlter of Death, appears unchanged at first glance), but have dropped the price by a tenner to compensate (now £29 for 25l version, I think £19 for the smaller one), so better value for those of you jut after the glass.


----------



## mitchelllawson

Can you tell me the address of the store you go to Tom, i live in dunfermline and would love to get 4 of these after christmas.


----------



## amy4342

These are also in stock in the Cardiff branch - four 25 litres in stock and three 17 litres.


----------



## si-man

They were in stock at Blackpool about 3 days ago as I bought a 27l for £29. Had 2 27l and 3 of the others left


----------



## JohnC

score. guess ill be buying a few more of these for new year


----------



## Emyr

Im gonna get myself one of these from one of the stores to!


----------



## BigTom

Just need to find a suitable light now, which is proving remarkably difficult. Really don't like the look of the arc pods, anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## GHNelson

Hi Tom
This is a nice little light :arrow:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Tank ... 4cfae5e007
I have a few of these .....they are not overly bright  but are great for Nanos.  
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## BigTom

Yeah I'd spotted those Hoggie. I'm a bit dubious of those 'generic' LEDs, have you got one of these and have anything to compare it against/growth reports? Cheers


----------



## GHNelson

Hi Tom
These led are not comparable to T5s....they will be sufficient for slow healthy growth making them ideal for Nanos with moss/anubis and java ferns.
I don't think they would be bright enough for HC though. 
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## BigTom

They do look much nicer than most of the alternatives from an aesthetic point of view and probably bright enough for my requirements. Think it's going to be either these or the 11w boyu lights that look very similar to the original P@H ones... would only need to buy two instead of three to have them match my existing setup (going to have 3 side by side).


----------



## GHNelson

Hi Tom
That would look great.
If you purchase these lights make sure you buy the one I linked as it as a Uk adaptor/plug.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## JohnC

BigTom said:
			
		

> Just need to find a suitable light now, which is proving remarkably difficult. Really don't like the look of the arc pods, anyone got any suggestions?




The superfish lights are good. 9 or 11w.

i've not taken my lights back yet. out of interest what do they replace it with? does anyone know?


----------



## BigTom

Only place I can find still stocking the superfish ones is AE and they're a touch pricey at £30 for the 11w version. Look pretty similar to the arcpods too style wise, which I'm not overly keen on.

No idea what P@H are doing about replacements, but I'd possibly buy your lights if they're 11w and you're interested in selling John?


----------



## JohnC

BigTom said:
			
		

> Only place I can find still stocking the superfish ones is AE and they're a touch pricey at £30 for the 11w version. Look pretty similar to the arcpods too style wise, which I'm not overly keen on.
> 
> No idea what P@H are doing about replacements, but I'd possibly buy your lights if they're 11w and you're interested in selling John?




They are a ton better then the arc pods (of which i have three rotting in the basement), excellent bulb colour and light distribution.

I've not had the P@H one out of the box yet to work out if ill need it. So i'll say no for now.


----------



## BigTom

No worries John. Won't be setting mine up until the new year so just give me a shout if you change your mind.


----------



## Sentral

So who's bothered to take their light in? I'm currently using an Arcadia elipse, but the reflector is massive. I'm after an alternative but it's very difficult finding something suitable!


----------



## ghostsword

I got their light and measured the par. 8 at substrate level.  

Not that is low. 




___________________________


----------



## BigTom

Heh. Still grew hairgrass and Lileaopsis OK for me, can't complain really.


----------



## ghostsword

I am not complaining either. I am using it, grows moss, sagitaria, neddle ferns and pelia. 

Just shows that things also grow with little light.


___________________________


----------



## peaches

hogan53 said:
			
		

> Hi Tom
> This is a nice little light :arrow:http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-Tank ... 4cfae5e007
> I have a few of these .....they are not overly bright  but are great for Nanos.
> Cheers
> hoggie



I like the look of these, I have used the supplier for the boyu light and it didnt take that long to arrive, but wish I had seen this one first.  Hoggie, and anyone else, what could you grow with these please?


----------



## GHNelson

Hi
They are nice little lights which come in various sizes.Gives off a nice little shimmer when dark.
I haven't grown much using the light as i have mostly Crypts and Anubis....there adequate to keep things healthy.
If you want to grow stems and hair grass I would advise using some sort of planting substrate.
I think you would struggle to grow HC even with Co2 injection.
Cheers
hoggie


----------



## hotweldfire

Anyone managed to get a replacement light yet? Is it basically the same as the old one?

Also, anyone tried one of these. Am considering getting it as a replacement (so my old one might be available after all Tom).

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/160527547473? ... 3145wt_952


----------



## BigTom

Heh, I fixed my light problems thanks HWF -






The fact that they're not selling them with a light any more would suggest that there is no replacement.


----------



## George Farmer

Wow! Nice displays, Tom. Very nice, in fact!


----------



## fatshark

I have a couple of questions regarding these tanks and filtration ... I've bought both the small and large ones for shrimp and the office.  It's notable that all the boxes in the local P@H store had been opened - presumably to get rid of the light.  Stock wasn't a problem here in the Midlands.  

The included filter looks a bit cruddy, and I've read the thread carefully about the tendency to mince things.  Where do people source Dennerle nano XL filters from?  This seems to be the replacement filter of choice.  Prices seem reasonable in Germany, but delivery is £££.  

Alternatively, has anyone managed to set up a corner HMF, perhaps even using the supplied pump which would be protected behind the full-height foam mat of the HMF.  Realistically only the larger tank has space for this and it depends on whether I can source some suitable foam with the correct pore size.

One of these tanks is utilitarian, so appearance doesn't matter so much.  

With thanks


----------



## hotweldfire

Has anyone managed to replace the bulb on the light? Mine's just gone and it appears to be welded in   Maybe I'm just being a donkey.

A year is rather fast for a t8 to burn out anyway, don't you think?


----------



## JohnC

Just to say i bought the last two of these tanks from the only Edinburgh store id found stocking them and they confirmed they had completely been discontinued.   

£24 each for a 30cm opti cube thou.  8)


----------



## sr20det

JohnC said:
			
		

> Just to say i bought the last two of these tanks from the only Edinburgh store id found stocking them and they confirmed they had completely been discontinued.
> 
> £24 each for a 30cm opti cube thou.  8)



My local has 1 25l (mind that was 2-3 wks back) and the 14l sold out as soon as the price dropped and they have not had any in since, hence had a feeling it was discontinued as prior to that they had plenty of stock.  Really wanted a 14l, even though I had no space, lol.  prob a good thing.


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Booo! I was hoping to get another to use as a small orchidarium. I think they have a couple left at my local but I have precisely zero money.


----------



## awtong

JohnC said:
			
		

> Just to say i bought the last two of these tanks from the only Edinburgh store id found stocking them and they confirmed they had completely been discontinued.
> 
> £24 each for a 30cm opti cube thou.  8)



I find this interesting as I asked my wife yesterday who works for PAH and she says they haven't been discontinued.  She says for their store the large one seems to have better supply and the smaller one comes and goes a bit more often.

Andy


----------



## sr20det

awtong said:
			
		

> JohnC said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to say i bought the last two of these tanks from the only Edinburgh store id found stocking them and they confirmed they had completely been discontinued.
> 
> £24 each for a 30cm opti cube thou.  8)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I find this interesting as I asked my wife yesterday who works for PAH and she says they haven't been discontinued.  She says for their store the large one seems to have better supply and the smaller one comes and goes a bit more often.
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...


I just assumed the smaller ones were popular due to price as well as size.

I havent seen the smaller one in stock for yonks, but indeed the 25l always did have one on shelf. I will pop in again, see if they have any as i always pass by it.


----------



## JohnC

Oh, well. Boo to none of the Edinburgh stores stocking them anymore..... still yay to getting the discounted end of stock models.


----------



## Iain Sutherland

went to the cambridge store today and was told this line is discontinued, they will be stocking more clear seal tanks as their budget line...?


----------



## awtong

Maybe the wife's store hasn't had them discontinued yet then and are selling off the remainder of the stock!

Sounds like if you want one then get them while you still can!

Surprises me somewhat as they seemed really popular?

Andy


----------



## JohnC

awtong said:
			
		

> Maybe the wife's store hasn't had them discontinued yet then and are selling off the remainder of the stock!
> 
> Sounds like if you want one then get them while you still can!
> 
> Surprises me somewhat as they seemed really popular?
> 
> Andy




Yeah, with us especially. 

Maybe its a supply end issue. Optiwhite glass at that price.....


----------



## Morgan Freeman

easerthegeezer said:
			
		

> went to the cambridge store today and was told this line is discontinued, they will be stocking more clear seal tanks as their budget line...?



Yuk!


----------



## Ben22

Just to confirm that this line has been discontinued. Whatever stock is left on shelves is the last. If anyone finds anything like this as a replacement please email me! I have two but would like one more!


----------



## jack-rythm

going triptych are we ben


----------



## Ben22

Ha ha no. Its for Louise. The betta fish thing


----------



## jack-rythm

I got a tank for sale...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samkiller42

So is it safe to assume that these are no longer stocked at P@H stores? I've even searched ebay for these tanks with no luck.

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## sr20det

samkiller42 said:
			
		

> So is it safe to assume that these are no longer stocked at P@H stores? I've even searched ebay for these tanks with no luck.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sam


My local had one a month back, think its a case of if they have stock left, it will be on the shelf, but once its gone, its gone.  There was a price drop, so generally all went pretty quick.


----------



## samkiller42

Went into my local Pets@Home in Chichester, and there was absolutely no sign of any Coopet Nano tanks. Looks like i need to post up a Wanted thread.

Sam


----------



## Ben22

I have one of these tanks for sale at the moment if you are interested we could arrange something


----------

